

Germany to abandon nuclear power by 2022 - jergosh
http://www.usatoday.com/news/world/2011-05-30-germany-nuclear-power_n.htm

======
Inetgate
After they abandoned nuclear power, they purchase energy from France, which
are created by nuclear power.

------
the-kenny
The government here (I come from Germany) wants to keep one nuclear power
plant active if the power use spikes unexpected - they hold a loophole open.

I personally don't believe this story until the last plant is dismantled. The
government promised to abandon nuclear power years ago, just to break this
promise some years later.

------
ggeorgovassilis
In the early 2000 they planned to abandon nuclear power by 2016 [1]

[1] [http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-
zeitung/archiv/.bin/dump...](http://www.berlinonline.de/berliner-
zeitung/archiv/.bin/dump.fcgi/1999/1116/seite1/0043/index.html)

------
rrrazdan
And replace it with?

~~~
berkes
"Green" energy. Whatever that may be, is as of yet not entirely clear.

But for certain is that Germany will start investing, even more then now
already, in decentralised "small scale" power-generation. Such as wind, solar,
heat, CHP (often nat-gas-fueled) and so on.

Germany and Denmark already "own" most knowledge and techniques for
development and maintainance of wind- and solar-power. As of now, this is a
serious and highly profitable business in .de and .dk. For example, in .nl
(Where I am from) we buy all our windmills (and parts and knowledge) from
Germany.

Whether it is a populist, bad argumented decision or not, Germanies economy is
going to benefit from this shift big time.

~~~
evangineer
Germany is definitely a leading European player in solar, I wouldn't be at all
surprised if that was true for wind too.

A key factor here is the availability of feed-in tariffs via the Renewable
Energy Sources Act which has been a big incentive for the development,
manufacture and deployment of renewables.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feed-
in_tariff#Germany.27s_Rene...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feed-
in_tariff#Germany.27s_Renewable_Energy_Sources_Act)

~~~
mhd
Well, along with the stop to nuclear power, a further decrease of the
subsidies for solar technology was decided. Granted, this is mostly about
private households putting solar panels on their rooftops, which doesn't have
a huge impact on the national energy supply anyway.

------
jergosh
tin hats all around!

~~~
mhd
Well, in any way it will be imported tin foil hats. What little is left of the
aluminum industry in Germany will leave, as they're heavily dependent on
energy costs.

